# Mouse



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 1, 2009)

What would be a good brand of mouse to get? The one I have (Logitech wireless) seems to be wearing down, the left button doesn't seem to want to stay "clicked", even when I have it pressed, it will often 'declick' (act as though I had let go of the button). I often have to try clicking it on several different places on the left button before it'll hold long enough to do what I want it to. I don't need a real fancy one with lots of unnecessary buttons, just a simple wireless (and maybe a wireless keyboard too.)


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 1, 2009)

HP Mouses seem pretty reliable.

I got one right now that I used thousands of times and it never wore or broke on me still, it actually still looks pretty new.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 1, 2009)

Around these parts, Logitech is pretty much the only game in town, aside from Microsoft, and both are good brands. No matter what anyone tells you, Razer is not a decent brand (_especially_ if you're not a gamer), and for the most part, if you're not gaming, comfort should be your greatest concern, rather than performance - Go to Best Buy/Future Shop/whatever and take a look at their selection. They usually have a bunch laid out so that you can see how they feel. Bluetooth's usually a bit better in terms of signal integrity than a normal wireless mouse, but you're going to probably only be able to find those in a keyboard/mouse combo, and they're a bit more expensive.


----------



## Volpino (Oct 1, 2009)

Logitech Trackman Wheel is my personal fav. Had the same one for about seven or eight years.

HP, Microsoft, and Logitech are all good.


----------



## Yaps (Oct 1, 2009)

Ideally, if you are a person that does not mind too much of wires... The wire one would be ok... The problem is with wireless is that it eats a lot of battery. In that case, you have to charge it and keep a spare one ready in case it dies out. 

I am not sure if you are into gaming. If you are, wired would be best. Yes, I saw wireless... Really depends on how much you spending and whether design and comfort is a factors.

Otherwise my recommended brand is Logitech.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 1, 2009)

Yaps said:


> Ideally, if you are a person that does not mind too much of wires... The wire one would be ok... The problem is with wireless is that it eats a lot of battery. In that case, you have to charge it and keep a spare one ready in case it dies out.
> 
> I am not sure if you are into gaming. If you are, wired would be best. Yes, I saw wireless... Really depends on how much you spending and whether design and comfort is a factors.
> 
> Otherwise my recommended brand is Logitech.



I hate wired. Really limits moving around, because you constantly have to yank the wire to move "down". I'm considering getting rechargable batteries for the wireless, so I don't have to keep buying AA batteries.


----------



## Sam (Oct 1, 2009)

I like the wireless Microsoft mouse I have now. Good for gaming, and pretty damn comfy.

And I have big hands, I hate really tiny mice.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 1, 2009)

Energizer Lithium 2500mAh rechargeable AA's will do you a world of good. They usually come with a charger; They're more expensive, but they'll last a good long while and have a similar charge level as the X-Box 360 rechargeable battery pack, which is pretty good.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Oct 5, 2009)

if your a Gamer like me and want to spend the money on a Reliable Wireless mouse, The Mamba by Razer is worth it The company is a Logitech Affiliate called Razer Zone
Trust me it is worth the $120


----------



## Shino (Oct 5, 2009)

The mouse I currently have my hand on is a Logitech Wireless mouse I've had since '03. Best mouse I've ever used, and it's stood up to _tons_ of punishment... (seriously, you have _no_ idea...), I swap the batteries and clean it every 4 months or so, and I'm good to go...

I'd give you a model number, but all that stuff wore off long ago...

They just don't make 'em like they used to...


----------



## feathery (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I have seen some pretty exspensive mice out there, ranging between 40$ to 120$ and in my own opinion there all the same to me. Unless your going to need numerous buttons to play games on your PC then i would suggest getting a standard mouse. HP Has some good ones for decent prices if you can dig one up.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 7, 2009)

Got a Logitech MX620 cordless laser mouse (USB plug-in kind). Current mouse I had plugged into the mouse outlet (still wireless but the plug connected to a little paddle thing that the mouse and keyboard were tuned to). Probably have to remove my webcam to open up a USB slot (really don't use the webcam much anyway.)


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 7, 2009)

go logitech, Don't get a razer, they're the alienware of mice.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 8, 2009)

I have Genius, USB, laser mouse. I remember our old mice where genius mice, they even had this weird house thing. The annoying part is that the mouse is about half the size of a normal mouse, but it works fine.


----------



## Yaps (Nov 9, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> ...I'm considering getting rechargable batteries for the wireless, so I don't have to keep buying AA batteries.



Sounds good. 



Ty Vulpine said:


> ... Probably have to remove my webcam to open up a USB slot (really don't use the webcam much anyway.)



Have you tried getting a "PS2/USB" adapter?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 9, 2009)

Yaps said:


> Have you tried getting a "PS2/USB" adapter?



Actually, a better idea would be to get a USB hub. Just as expensive depending on where you go, and the USB->PS/2 adapters sometimes don't work properly, especially with newer mice like my Logitech G9 (while I haven't tried it, I wouldn't hold my breath for it working).

That said, this thread is over a month old...


----------



## Aden (Nov 9, 2009)

Logitech Logitech Logitech Logitech Logitech Logitech


----------

